# EERO and replacement windows.



## rktect 1 (Nov 10, 2010)

The 1975 edition of the “one and two family dwelling code” made a couple big changes for what we now refer to as emergency escape and rescue openings or EERO.  Back then it was under section R-211 Exits and required that from all sleeping rooms a window would be installed with a 5.7 sq. ft. opening with a min. width of 20 inches and height of 24 inches.  The sill would be a max. 44 inches from the floor.

The big changes were 5.7 sq. ft. from 5.0 sq. ft. and prior to this the min. width and height were set at 22 inches with a sill at a max. of 48 inches above the floor.

So, the big question I have right now is how do you, as plans examiners and inspectors, handle replacement windows for EERO in a village where it seems that the majority ( guesstimate of about 50% or more) of these windows located in bedrooms were never installed to the 5.7 sq. ft. for the past 35 years and possibly do not meet the pre 1975 requirement for 5.0 sq. ft.?

Since we started to require permits for windows it has been noticed that a lot of homes where built with smaller window units than what was required.  I’ve even looked up plans in the archive which have revision notes added by the architects per the plans examiner review comments to “install sleeping room windows per the 19?? Code” and it references a specific section on the code.  As I look up the window units listed on these older floor plans I realize that they do not meet the requirements as listed in the code section cited, with revision clouds, located directly on the same sheet as the 2nd floor floor plans.  Not only that but the new window installer (today replacing an existing window) is asking to replace “in kind” or “like for like” windows as to what is existing.  Except that what is existing is EVEN a smaller size windows than the non-code compliant EERO window units listed on the floor plans with the revision cloud citing the code section for the 5.7 sq. ft. opening.

Did you follow that?

The builder, back in 19??, or whatever year decided not to install the non-code compliant EERO window unit per the architects drawings and revision clouded noted plans and instead cut corners, saved $50 and installed even smaller units.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 10, 2010)

It is what it is. With that said will a different type of window work such as a casement style?


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 10, 2010)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> So, the big question I have right now is how do you, as plans examiners and inspectors, handle replacement windows for EERO in a village where it seems that the majority ( guesstimate of about 50% or more) of these windows located in bedrooms were never installed to the 5.7 sq. ft. for the past 35 years and possibly do not meet the pre 1975 requirement for 5.0 sq. ft.?


I definitely would check with the ahj for the village in question. Here, we would allow a size for size replacement unless performed in conjunction with a major remodel.

To pursue the fact that the original construction was not code compliant would not be an issue I would pursue here unless the original construction was performed completely outside the process without a permit.


----------



## Yankee (Nov 10, 2010)

Replace with a window with clear opening as big as possible given the RO, casement if need be in the one location in each bedroom an EERO is required. If they don't like that, have them change the RO and put in a fully compliant EERO. If it wasn't compliant before, it isn't "existing" (read the definition of existing)


----------



## brudgers (Nov 11, 2010)

I hate to ask the stupid question, but from a standpoint other than that of a paper pushing bureaucrat, has there been any sort of a problem within the village caused by the existing window configurations?


----------



## Yankee (Nov 11, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I hate to ask the stupid question, but from a standpoint other than that of a paper pushing bureaucrat, has there been any sort of a problem within the village caused by the existing window configurations?


If they didn't meet code when installed, they are not approved.

There has been any problem in the "village" with 8" risers instead of 7.34" risers?

What is your point?


----------

